# Touchscreen Driver 0.6 Bad Performance



## ascrackoo1 (Jan 31, 2012)

If you're like me and your touchscreen behaves worse in version CM9 0.6a, flash this to restore it back to driver included in 0.5a.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I personally like this one a lot better than in Alpha 0.5, it seems to not detect little touches that I do accidentally anymore and knows exactly where I am touching now. I like it a lot more, but I guess thats just me.


----------



## Eldrlight (Dec 14, 2011)

rohan said:


> I personally like this one a lot better than in Alpha 0.5, it seems to not detect little touches that I do accidentally anymore and knows exactly where I am touching now. I like it a lot more, but I guess thats just me.


Agreed

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

see this thread for touchscreen development http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16547-touchpad-android-touchscreen-driver-development-updated-2012-01-31/


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks. 0.6 made my touch screen too unresponsive as well.


----------



## hmanxx (Jan 19, 2012)

0.6 caused mis touch on Browser...Go to Setting\Input &Language\Pointer Speed to up the speed a tad..this will help..


----------



## webweasal (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for this. MUCH better than the 0.6 driver!


----------



## maxwintrobe (Aug 23, 2011)

hmanxx said:


> Go to SettingInput &LanguagePointer Speed to up the speed a tad..this will help..


dude, already running debounce2 which improved things a great deal, but cranking that pointer speed to max really does the trick makes things 200% better, did not know that setting was even there, touchscreen now nearly perfect, THANKS.

edit - everybody should go do this right now.


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

0.6 made my touchscreen very unresponsive but the 0.5 driver seems to have fixed it (so far). Thanks!


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

hmanxx said:


> 0.6 caused mis touch on Browser...Go to Setting\Input &Language\Pointer Speed to up the speed a tad..this will help..


Thats very nice, big thanks! didnt even know what this option was for, but now in combination with debounce2 and this setting on max, writing seems really nice.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a video of my issue. Trying to long press in Dolphin HD makes the screen go crazy. Sorry for the quality, I used my Nexus One to take the video


----------



## dudemaaan (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't watch the video but I also have trouble with long presses


----------

